# Pictures



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I took some more pictures


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Nice! Where were they taken at?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Nice! Where were they taken at?


Outside


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Outside


Umm, yeah I know that, but in your backyard?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Umm, yeah I know that, but in your backyard?


In like a place I went too


----------

